# Knit Seed Stitch Tower Hanger



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

I heard your cries. I realize that not everyone crochets, so I came up with a knit version of my towel hanger. However' it isn't a knit version of the Crocodile Stitch, I'm still working on that. The seed stitch is one of my favorites. This pattern is easy enough for a beginner.You may notice in my pictures I left in my errors so you can plainly see that you must check your work to make sure you are in pattern. Unfortunately, my small visual field doesn't allow me to see very much at one time, so I don't pick up on my mistakes as soon as I would like. So bear with me, I left them in as a teaching tool Don't PM me and tell me I have a rib row in my seed stitch,lol. Enjoy!


----------



## Judithlynn (May 13, 2012)

I crocheted the crocodile stitch hanger:looks cool on my stove. My DD saw it and wants one. This one looks good, too. I'll have to try it. I'm thinking they will make good stocking stuffers for daughters and granddaughters. Thanks for these!


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Judithlynn said:


> I crocheted the crocodile stitch hanger:looks cool on my stove. My DD saw it and wants one. This one looks good, too. I'll have to try it. I'm thinking they will make good stocking stuffers for daughters and granddaughters. Thanks for these!


Did you post a pic? You are welcome.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

You are welcome.


Janeb said:


> Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you! It's great!


----------



## Gulfbreezeknitter (Apr 29, 2012)

Janeb said:


> Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

knitwitconnie said:


> Thank you! It's great!


You are welcome, Connie, enjoy!


----------



## Judithlynn (May 13, 2012)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> Did you post a pic? You are welcome.


No picture, yet. I'll do one soon.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Janeb said:


> Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## jeannemarie (Oct 3, 2011)

Got it now...Thank You


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I would love the pattern but cannot open it. Would anyone be able to put it into a PDF? My old computer doesn't have office 2010.
and DH will not buy it.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Here's PDF of this lovely pattern.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you very much.


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you so much. I was going to try my rusty crochet skills but this is better. Thanks again for the time you took to do this.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> Here's PDF of this lovely pattern.


Thank you !


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> I would love the pattern but cannot open it. Would anyone be able to put it into a PDF? My old computer doesn't have office 2010.
> and DH will not buy it.


Here ya go!


----------



## Pepper's Mom (Aug 9, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> I would love the pattern but cannot open it. Would anyone be able to put it into a PDF? My old computer doesn't have office 2010.
> and DH will not buy it.


I think your issue with opening the pattern, and mine too, is we have an older version of WORD. If I can suggest that the document be saved as a .doc this will enable us to open your pattern. Thank you.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

You were too, too sweet to do this for all of us knitters! Love your design, will be making a few of these for friends & family! Thanks you so much!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

You are welcome. enjoy !


Nana5 said:


> You were too, too sweet to do this for all of us knitters! Love your design, will be making a few of these for friends & family! Thanks you so much!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Pepper's Mom said:


> I think your issue with opening the pattern, and mine too, is we have an older version of WORD. If I can suggest that the document be saved as a .doc this will enable us to open your pattern. Thank you.


There is a Pdf link above.


----------



## Cimmanon (Oct 10, 2011)

Jmai5421, you can download Open Office to use instead of Word. It is completely free. I've used it for years instead of Word. It had no problem opening this file.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> Here's PDF of this lovely pattern.


Thanks so much Rainebo for the PDF. I like to make small things to add to my sisters for Christmas. This fits the bill.
Do you do patterns for Craftsy? I think I have some of yours that I need to make up Like Roary the lion and some small blankies. I am not sure, maybe it is someone elso but thanks anyway for the PDF.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern..I always wanted to make these but could never find a pattern that was knitted..


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you for taking the time to make the pattern, I appreciate it.


----------



## zasu (Mar 4, 2013)

Many thanks!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

You are welcome, everyone.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Can't open. I don't use office on Line. Thank you anyway


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for the knit pattern, and also a thank you to the person who did the PDF format.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Can't open. I don't use office on Line. Thank you anyway


Check out the post from Rainebo in page 1 . She put the document in PDF format which will open anywhere.


----------



## letmeknit (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks so much for this pattern. I have been looking for one like this.

Donna


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

letmeknit said:


> Thanks so much for this pattern. I have been looking for one like this.
> 
> Donna


You are welcome.


----------

